# By popular complain...er...request..



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

Voting on polls will no longer bump them.


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 3, 2006)

Cheers Chris. It's not true what they say about you


----------



## Mykie (Oct 3, 2006)

Bad freaking coolness!!!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Cheers Chris. It's not true what they say about you



Yeah it is. I really am hung like a gerbil.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 3, 2006)

The Irish curse truly 'tis a grand thing.

Good thing I'm part German. 

At least your Johnson isn't tiny.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 3, 2006)

Ahhhh, excellent. My plans for world domination has begun.


----------



## Leon (Oct 3, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Ahhhh, excellent. My plans for world domination has begun.


your first act as World Dominator is to bitch slap your employer's web enforcement bullshit


----------



## Shannon (Oct 3, 2006)

Leon said:


> your first act as World Dominator is to bitch slap your employer's web enforcement bullshit


All in good time. All in good time.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 3, 2006)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## Donnie (Oct 3, 2006)

There go those nights of entertaining myself by bumping all the old polls just to annoy the crap out of everyone.


----------



## garcia3441 (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew, it looks like the thread about you recording an album may actually die.


----------



## Michael (Oct 4, 2006)




----------

